# Favorite Anime/Manga?



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine (in no particular order):
anime:
Code Geass
Monster
Death Note
manga:
Hybrid Child
Complex


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Steins;Gate and Madoka. Maybe Evangelion as well.

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)

Samurai Champloo / Cowboy Bebop


----------



## tsundere (Oct 9, 2012)

Anime: Fushigi Yugi, Full Moon, Nana, G Gundam, Dragonball Z, and Vampire Knight...Manga: Most of the aforementioned, plus Black Bird, Kare First Love, Papillon, Death Note, Dengeki Daisy, Skip Beat, Meru Peri, Faeries Landing, and Wild Act...Prob many more; all I can think of now


----------



## daininki (Oct 29, 2012)

Minami ke, bokurano, blood+, rozen maiden. I'm watching sword art online and shinsekai yori and they're both good too!


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Anime:
Rurouni Kenshin
Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Death Note
Black Butler


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

NARUTO!!!
Code geass ties with fullmetal alchemist brotherhood for second 
Death note
bakuman

those would be my top 5


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z
One Piece
Yu Yu Hakusho 
Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon if they count.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Death Note, Kuroko no Basuke.
if VN counts, I feel like a perv but my favorite is Sweet Pool.


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Only two I've seen in full are Code Geass and Death Note.

Code Geass was better though.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Do movies count? 
Because I love Hayao Miyazaki's movies.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i have more than one but for now i'll say: kannazuki no miko, rozen maiden, sailor moon and erm cant remember the rest


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Do movies count?
> Because I love Hayao Miyazaki's movies.


!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie

who doesnt, really?? :teeth


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie
> 
> who doesnt, really?? :teeth


Haha right :lol


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo, Fushigi Yuugi, Cowboy Bebop, Record of Lodoss War, Bubblegum Crisis, Slayers, Neon Genesis Evangelion, and Serial Experiments Lain off the top of my head.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I just went through all of Fairy Tail part 1 (anime) and I have to say it was awesome, right now it's my favourite.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow death note is pretty popular in this thread. It isn't hard to see why though, I even know people who generally despise any anime or manga who were gripped by it


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

One Piece
Bleach


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

The only ones I really liked were some of the classics like Cowboy Bebop and Slayers. I tried a few other series, but they stretched themselves out too much and took themselves too seriously for something so full of silly cliches.

That's precisely why I loved Slayers, by the way, because there was an episode making fun of all the anime cliches that they know they used, too. They just didn't try to be so deep and dark about it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't watch much anime anymore, but the one I have the most nostalgic memories for is Pokemon. I haven't watched much of it past the Johto saga. I gave up on it when I realized that every episode was the exact same. I heard the Black & White series is really bad, though.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't watch an excessive amount of anime..but I miss Sailor Moon, Yu-Gi-Oh, Tenchi Muyo, and Dragon Ball Z.

I keep telling myself that I'm gonna re-watch these series one day..cos they were great shows . I might do it over my next school break or something lol.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Howl's Moving Castle
Spirited Away
Black Lagoon
Cowboy Bebop
RahXephon
Naruto (skip all fillers)
One piece 
Texhnolyze
East of Eden
Samurai Champloo
Gundam Seed/Destiny
Innocent Venus
Deadman Wonderland

Hmm... I have a lot!


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

I watched a lot of anime in my younger years, not so much now, but my favorite ones are: 

Soul Eater
Hetalia (dubbed - I love the inane humor)
Fruits Basket
Claymore
Wolf's Rain


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Persona 4
Dragonball Z/GT
Lucky Star
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
D. Grey-Man
Full Metal Panic! Fumoffu
Pokemon (original)
.hack//Roots
Beyblade/G-Revolution
Queen's Blade


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Those I happen to remember now:

Ao No Exorcist (desperately waiting for the new release..)
Arisa
Bitter Virgin
Chaosic Rune (RS)
After School Nightmare
Fruits Basket
11 Eyes
Jisatsu Circle
Goth
Fushigi Yuugi
14 Sai no Koi
Akuma na Eros
Angel Dust


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Bo-bo-bo Bo-bo-bo-bo
Inuyasha
Zatch bell
Pokemon
Vampire knight​


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Death Note
Mirai Nikki
Inuyasha
Fullmetal Alchemist
Ouran High School Host Club
Shaman King
Hot Gimmick
Loveless
Junjou Romantica


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Dragonball Z > All.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't pick favorites ... 
I do know that my *current* favorite is Kuragehime.


----------



## Mracless (Aug 15, 2011)

Code Geass
One Piece
Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai
Angel Beats
Clannad
Mirai Nikki
Welcome to the NHK
Fullmetal alchemist
Elfen Lied
Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
Death Note

I don't know. I've watched so many that I can't keep track. I might have only liked some of them because I was young and stupid when I watched them!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Gurren Lagann
Fooly Cooly
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Samurai Champloo
Akira
Kaiba
Ghost in the Shell
Mobile Suit Gundam
Eden of the East
Berserk
Kuroko no Basket
Durarara!!
Baccano
Serial Experiments Lain
Ano Hana

Quite a few.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Trigun
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Ghost In The Shell
Cowboy Bebop
Death Note 
One Piece
Wolf's Rain


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

My top 3:
Gundam SEED
Ghost in the Shell SAC
Initial D


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Anime:
FMA and FMA: Brotherhood
Cowboy Bebop
Madoka
Evangelion
Hellsing Ultimate
Durarara
Hetalia
Panty & Stocking
Welcome To The NHK
Spice and Wolf
Baccano
Lucky Star
Steins;Gate


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't watch a lot of anime, but I loved
Full Metal Alchemist. I plan to watch FMA: Brotherhood soon.

Is there a series that is similar in tone and quality to FMA?

Movies:
Akira
Princess Mononoke
Ghost in the Shell
Ninja Scrolls
Fist of the North Star


----------



## FeistyHeisty (Nov 7, 2011)

Chrono Crusade


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, and I really liked Wolf's Rain when I saw it, but I can't remember much of it now.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Darker Thank Black ( manga/anime )
Claymore ( manga/anime )
Hellsing Ultimate ( manga/anime )
Fullmetal Alchemist : Brotherhood ( manga/anime )
To Aru Majutsu no Index & Railgun ( manga/anime/light novel )
Angel Beats ( anime )
Genesis of Aquarion ( anime )
Ubel Blatt ( manga ), just started reading. 
Fairy Tail ( manga/anime )
Steins;Gate ( anime )
D. Gray-Man ( manga/anime )
Deadman Wonderland ( manga )
Black Rock Shooter TV ( anime )
Black Butler ( manga/anime )


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

For manga, I only follow Naruto and Bleach. For anime, I generally prefer shonen, like the aforementioned. Inu Yasha, FMA, YuYu Hakusho, DBZ are also up there. As for other genres, I've liked Death Note, High School of the Dead (LOL fanservice), Monster, and most recently, Another.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

There's so many I watch but i'd have to say my favorite anime is Samurai Champloo and my favorite manga is Dragon Ball. I also like Naruto a lot (mainly for the super cool girl ninjas. lol.)


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i used to watch a lot of anime when i had free time and no problems, but nowadays i read mainly manga's . but i don't have a specific genre for me its about the story and the style of drawing.

started to read "Pajama na Kanojo" like the story and nice style drawing.


----------



## maosuzaki (Feb 1, 2013)

For me at the moment, my top favorite anime is [K] aka K Project. c:
My second fave is Persona 4: The Animation. I also like Madoka Magica as well~ ^^


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not really an anime fan, but I've always wanted to see Record of Lodoss War, because I've heard it's the most genuine adaption of a true, D&D-style fantasy world ever put to film. That said, I'm a little leery to shell out the cash for the DVDs, and it's not available on Netflix, so I don't know what to do.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

One piece!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Oreimo

I LOVE LOLIS


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

dragon ball/z
lupin the 3rd
azumanga daioh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Pokemon is the best point blank period, gotta catch em' all!


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

erasercrumbs said:


> I'm not really an anime fan, but I've always wanted to see Record of Lodoss War, because I've heard it's the most genuine adaption of a true, D&D-style fantasy world ever put to film. That said, I'm a little leery to shell out the cash for the DVDs, and it's not available on Netflix, so I don't know what to do.


it is a pretty good anime. i'm sure you could try animeultima.tv or google any other sites to try and find it online for viewing


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust...also Berserk--wish they would complete the anime for this manga, but it seems that only the Golden Age Arc is the only part that is appropriate for TV


----------



## maosuzaki (Feb 1, 2013)

[K] aka K Project and Persona 4: The Animation~ C:


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Favorite Animes of a non-Anime fan.

1. Robotech/Macross
2. Dominion Tank Police
3. Record of Lodoss War.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Anime Code Geass and manga Berserk. I love mind**** genre.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I successfully found a little Lodoss War. At this point, I have but one comment: Ghim rules. Definitely one of my favorite anime protagonists ever.


----------

